# Need help choosing a cage



## DingoMutt (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello, I need help finding a rat cage. My current one is not large enough for two adult males, and I'm getting very concerned about their space. They don't get much free range time because I, being 14, still live with my parents and they don't like the idea of a rat wandering my bedroom. I know I'd be watching them, and I only have a massive dresser that they could get under, and I wouldn't be able to catch them. The rest of my furniture is that close to the wall, or high enough off the ground for me to reach. I do allow them to crawl around a bit near their cage, and I take them out individually to the backyard, and to carry around to various parts of the house.

So, I ask you, oh wise ones of the rat world, help me find a good cage.

What I would like:
Room for three rats at least.
Spending less than $130.
Not needing much work - Such as bars are being apart and require chicken wire, something a 14 year old would be able to do herself with a bit of help from her dad.
Not massive - I need to be able to fit it into my closet, which has swing open doors, but is the size of one with sliding doors.
Easy maintinence - I can change the litter and wash items, but I can't completely dis-assemble it for cleaning.


Some cages I'm looking at:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352
http://www.petco.com/product/106171/PETCO-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx

So, in conclusion, I'd like for you guys to review the cages I have posted, and perhaps refer me to a few you like?


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I would steer clear from the first cage if I were you. I have another superpet cage that has shelves like that, and they're a pain in the butt. They have these little pee traps around the edges- which means I have to clean them on a daily basis. Honestly... it's not worth it.

I'm not sure about the second cage... it got good reviews, though.

You might want to look into getting a Martin's Cage... I've heard really good things about them. Just make sure you get the cage powder-coated if you decide to go with them. Here's a link: http://www.martinscages.com/

I also know that PetCo carries a cage called the Rat Mansion which is made by Coast Cages... it's not on PetCo's website, but they do have it in their stores. It's somewhere around $100, and you can fit three smallish rats in there. Here's the manufacturer's website: http://www.coastcages.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=46


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 6, 2008)

I just bought the Petco Rat Manor for my girls. They just went nuts over it when I moved them into it! There's plenty of room for toys, bedding, and climbing. It's easy to remove the shelves and ladders for cleaning. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a PetCo Rat Manor now. I found a second rat sooner than I thought so I didn't want to wait around for a Martin's... and I really like it. Lizzy LOVES it and I'm currently trying to fill it up with hammocks and toys. She has room to run and climb all over the place now. 

My only complaint is that big middle shelf. Mine was a little bent when I got it, so that might be the problem... but it's more of a pain in the neck to move around, especially after I covered it with fleece, heh.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

I have the SP Exotics cage, and I love it. I almost didnâ€™t get it after hearing the pee gutter horror stories, but call me crazy, I think theyâ€™re easier than wire or lino shelves because the pee doesnâ€™t dribble all over. 

Right now I have it set up with fleece liners like soâ€¦










Except for picking up half eaten lab blocks and some litter box spillage, thereâ€™s almost no daily maintenance with the fleece, which is great.


----------



## DingoMutt (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the input! If I were to get either of the cages I posted, or a Martin's cage, would I need to put fleece flooring? I know about the horrors of bumble foot, and would the fleece just need to be washed once a week?


----------



## ithinkican (May 9, 2008)

I have the Petco rat manor and my girls love it! If you get this one, be sure to carefully inspect the shelves and stairs carefully before buying it. One of my shelves was not made properly- one end was messed up and sharp edges could have hurt my ratties. I left it out of the cage. I haven't lined the shelves yet, but I think I will because of the bumble foot problem you mentioned.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

You wouldn't NEED to put down fleece flooring, since bumblefoot is something that's caused by heredity and really dirty cages, but I would line the floors in fleece, anyway. It's MUCH easier to clean that way... one of my roommates this past year had a cage with wire levels that were uncovered, and she was never able to get them completly clean.


----------



## DingoMutt (Feb 27, 2008)

Alright, thanks. I'll keep looking around, I more want a cage that's big, but doesn't waste the space. I very much appreciate all of your input, and I'll be sure to post pictures when I get my new cage.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello!

I have the Petco Rat Manor and a Martin's Rat Sky Scraper. I ran the sizes through the calculator, and it said the Rat Manor would fit up to 3 rats. I would say 3 females, but not necessarily males. The Martin's Rat Sky Scraper will hold up to 5, and has nice big doors that make hanging hammocks easy. I also have just added the 12 inch (boy-sized) Wodent Wheel to both of the cages and they fit well. Overall, I am happy with both, but if you want to have three boys, you might consider a Martin cage.

Good luck whatever you choose! And enjoy!


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

i personally like the first one


----------



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

I just built a new cage for around 100$ and that included everything even their toys. Buying a cage can be quick and simple but I felt so much better about building one knowing that there was enough room and I could make it to fit their little ratty desires. And with help from dad that could be a good time...my boyfriend isnt exactly fond of my rats but is very proud of the cage we built and I think it finally helped him warm up to them.


----------

